# 2012 Motobecane Steel Preview?



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm really digging Motobecane's 2011 steel lineup, but I'm a little disappointed at the apparent 2012 steel lineup. I hope Mike can chime in and clarify because I was set on buying a lugged steel bike from BD.

Links:

2012 MOTOBECANE STEEL ROAD BIKE SHIMANO ULTEGRA 54cm | eBay



That version of the Gran Premio doesn't look lugged like the 2011 version. The white stripe reminds me too much of Colnago. I really wish BD just stuck with plain designs like their 2011 version. I mean they sold-out for a reason (because people wanted what they saw!). Don't fix something that's not broken 


I think I found their 2012 lugged steel bike:

jax :: IMG_2307900.jpg picture by sportymamabikes - Photobucket

Clicking "Next" will show closeups of the polished lugs. 

Again, I feel disappointed. I reallllly liked the 2011 Gran Premio Inferno because the lugs were subtle. Those lugs are literally too bling for me. Just my two cents.

Any updates from Mike will be really appreciated. 

Also, Mike, do you plan on selling lugged frames? Thanks.

Sorry to sound harsh, Mike. It's just that I had been saving up when I first saw those 2011 Lugged bikes.

(pic is of the 2011 Lugged Gran Premio)


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

*2012 MB Steel Preview*

The Ebay bike is not a GP Inferno, but a lesser model. It appears to be a TIG welded frame, not lugged.

The bike with "bling" appears to have the usual 2011 Inferno lugs which have been either chrome plated or are polished stainless steel, probably the former. I don't know if it is actually a new model, but may have been a special, one-of-a-kind, introductory model to show off what can be possible.

As I understand it, the Gran Premio models were sort of a test project to see what kind of market exists for a lugged steel frame. I like mine because I bought it as a "climber" and am not sold on the benefits of ultra light weight carbon frames and forks. However, as racing bikes go, I'm not sure that there is a big market for a mass produced racing frames these days. Most racers seem to want the latest hi-tech product; i.e., carbon. That's what the pros ride.

There still is a market for lugged and nonlugged steel among tourers and randonneurs. I'm just not sure there is much of one for frames with racing/criterium geometry, particularly with steel forks.

A retro movement might yet be possible, but in this hi-tech world, I seriously doubt it.
Time will tell.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

BD has an Ultegra level GP:

Lugged Steel Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO

I'm hoping the ebay version is not replacing the previous 2011 Ultegra GP and they're just going to call all their steel bikes Gran Premio, but with an added name like Pro or Inferno.

After owning aluminum, titanium and steel bikes, I can't deny that retro bikes are extremely nice. However, it's a niche market. I'm glad BD tapped into that.


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

lardo said:


> BD has an Ultegra level GP:
> 
> Lugged Steel Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO
> 
> I'm hoping the ebay version is not replacing the previous 2011 Ultegra GP and they're just going to call all their steel bikes Gran Premio, but with an added name.


I hope you are correct and they expand their steel offerings. I personally would love the bling and would order 1 if they made it in 853 in a small frame size. 

It would give Raleigh some serious competition. They have a big steel line up this year but the prices are ridiculous.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

After taking a few more looks at the non-lugged steel bikes, they don't look bad. I'd need to see more pics and also to check if that top tube is sloping. I'd buy one if I was in the market for one and it doesn't have a sloping design, but I'm sold on the lugged version.


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I know this is an old thread but im considering buying a motobecane usa from bikes direct 
It's the motobecane "mirage" (not sport or pro and it's the 2012 series, about 350, this forum won't let me post a link)
I'd like to stay under $500 and im mostly using this bike to commute... what do you guys think?
also do you guys have any idea how much these bikes weigh?


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

grm2103 said:


> It's the motobecane "mirage" (not sport or pro and it's the 2012 series, about 350, this forum won't let me post a link)
> I'd like to stay under $500 and im mostly using this bike to commute... what do you guys think?


At that price point, I think you're better off finding a used bike in a store or on Craigslist. Nothing wrong with the Mirage per se, but you can find a pretty nice used bike that would knock the socks off any new bike for the same money.


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*2012 Gran Premio*

Anyone has any info on new tig-welded Gran-Premio with rack mounts and carbon fork bike? Not the lugged version but the one with more clearance for fenders and rack mounts?

2012 MOTOBECANE STEEL ROAD BIKE SHIMANO ULTEGRA 54cm | eBay


I can not find any info on those bikes.
Thank you.


----------

